# Printer / Copier



## paddy26 (21 Aug 2009)

I am looking to buy a small laser printer/ copier.  I would be prepared to purchase second hand. It is for a small office (3 people).  Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Cat101 (21 Aug 2009)

Suggestions on where to buy one or which make to look out for?


----------



## paddy26 (23 Aug 2009)

Both really.


----------



## Cat101 (23 Aug 2009)

Personally I'd steer clear of second hand.. 
If anything goes wrong with it you have no guarantee or comeback.
Try here  
they have a large selection at varied prices..some cost thousands.. others for a couple of hundred.
If you don't mind taking a chance on second hand try www.buyandsell.ie and run a search for a laser printer/copier


----------



## Gadfly (23 Aug 2009)

I bought a HP C4580 wireless printer from Currys for 80 euro. Does everything, including printing pictures from a digital camera. Very happy with it.


----------



## Cat101 (23 Aug 2009)

Gadfly said:


> I bought a HP C4580 wireless printer from Currys for 80 euro. Does everything, including printing pictures from a digital camera. Very happy with it.


 Is that laser or inkjet?


----------



## gm88 (23 Aug 2009)

I bought one too!  It's wireless, and it prints, scans & copies as well as photos.  I bought it for €79 in PC World, but see it's €71.99 in argos.


----------



## woodbine (23 Aug 2009)

i've got a HP Laserjet 3050. it's a printer/copier/scanner/fax.

i've been using it for a couple of years now and i really like it. We paid around €400 for it.


----------



## mathepac (23 Aug 2009)

paddy26 said:


> I am looking to buy a small *laser* printer/ copier....





Gadfly said:


> *HP C4580* wireless printer ...





gm88 said:


> I bought one too! ....


OP wants a *laser* ... 


Cat101 said:


> Is that laser or inkjet?


Inkjet,  HP PhotoSmart range,


----------



## Cat101 (23 Aug 2009)

Thanks Mathepac, thought so but wasn't sure..
At that price it might be worth the OP considering it.


----------



## paddy26 (23 Aug 2009)

Would anyone have any ideas on laser printers. The printing levels will be reasonably high so will need something that can do 10 pages per min if possible.


----------



## Cat101 (23 Aug 2009)

How much are you planning on spending on a laser printer, Paddy26?
and I'll have a look for you.


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Aug 2009)

For what my opinion is worth , I would recommend PC World or Harvey Norman .


----------



## paddy26 (24 Aug 2009)

Hopefully no more that €300


----------



## Gadfly (24 Aug 2009)

Cat101 said:


> Is that laser or inkjet?



Inkjet, but claims laser quality. Apologies, I didn't read your post thoroughly.


----------



## Cat101 (24 Aug 2009)

Alright Paddy26, I found some you might be interested in:

Available online From.
http://www.pixmania.ie/ie/uk/2784309/art/konica-minolta/konica-minolta-pagepro-13.html
Professional, streamlined businesses are all about efficiency. This is where the PagePro 1380MF All-in-One comes in. Combining *monochrome* laser printing, copying and color scanning to your PC in one unit, it does away with the need for three separate machines.

PagePro 1380MF All-in-One features easily replaceable consumables and a high-capacity 250-sheet paper tray. It also comes complete with software that lets you scan and copy directly from your PC.

*With print and copy output at up to 20 ppm*, the PagePro 1380MF All-in-One speeds through your printing jobs in no time. First page-out time is just 13 seconds, while powerful processing means pages are printed fast without compromising print quality.

Superb quality is a standout feature of the PagePro 1380MF All-in-One. Scanning at 1200 dpi in color, scans are beautifully detailed. Whether you're printing, copying or scanning, the results are always ultra-professional. Timesaving functions bring new levels of convenience and versatility to the PagePro 1380MF All-in-One.

€212.97c includes vat but not delivery...usually around €25.

From http://www.pixmania.ie/ie/uk/3078425/art/hewlett-packard/hp-color-laserjet-cm1312.html#tech-specs

HP's lowest priced *color laser* multifunction printer for print-shop quality results, with scan and copy functions. Finish jobs fast with great print and processing speeds. It's the affordable and easy way to get professional results in-house. *Output 12ppm*

€365.91c again (inc vat) but not delivery

From argos
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/6704836/Trail/searchtext%3ELASER+PRINTER.htm
*Brother DCP7030 All In One Laser Printer*
Up to 22ppm *mono* copies.

Holds 250 sheets of paper.

2400 x 600dpi print resolution.
€189.99c Pick up in store

Out of those.. I think the HP 'lowest priced color laser multifunction printer' Is the best option if you want colour.. It's the cheapest I could find as Colour Lasers can run into thousands.. But the Black and white 'Mono' 'Brother one is very good value with 22ppm.
for only €189.99


----------



## paddy26 (24 Aug 2009)

Thanks for that. Much appreciated. Ill have a look on those sites. If I could get one with a fax that would solve another problem!


----------



## Cat101 (24 Aug 2009)

have them with  a fax but they run into thousands of euro' much cheaper to get a fax separately


----------



## Peter C (8 Sep 2009)

I found the multi function units (Brother) looked good value but the scanner will not work if its low on ink, same for sending a fax, I contacted the shop and the Manager (an OK guy) told me the manufacturer makes their money off the replacement ink cartridges, worth asking about before buying multi function machines.


----------



## shopgirl (8 Sep 2009)

I have recently looked at buying a new printer but my problem is how to work out how much it costs to print something, it's okay getting a reasonably priced printer but often it's false economy as the ink/toner turns out to be quite expensive - any advice on how to calculate printing costs, I use a lot of coloured ink. Thanks


----------



## mathepac (8 Sep 2009)

shopgirl said:


> ... I use a lot of coloured ink...


What's "a lot"? How many cartridges of what capacity (in mls)? Are these single colour or multi-colour cartridges? How many A4 pages per month do your printing volumes equate to? What are you current ink-costs per week / month? What media do you print to primarily - 


Overhead transparencies
A4  paper
Coated papers
Photographic quality papers.


----------



## MOB (8 Sep 2009)

shopgirl said:


> I have recently looked at buying a new printer but my problem is how to work out how much it costs to print something, it's okay getting a reasonably priced printer but often it's false economy as the ink/toner turns out to be quite expensive - any advice on how to calculate printing costs, I use a lot of coloured ink. Thanks



Most printers have an inbuilt meter.  Put up a sheet of paper on the wall beside the printer.  Each time you change a toner cartridge, take a meter reading and make a note of it.  You will soon have a good handle on costs.  

The reason I suggest the old-fashioned use of a sheet of paper is that printer users will see it and be thereby reminded that toner costs money.


----------



## shopgirl (8 Sep 2009)

I am increasing the amount I print and at the moment I am getting a print company to do the printing for me if I need more than 20 copies but would like to be able to do it myself, I only have a basic printer so I don't think there is a meter on it.  I print solid colour onto semi glossy paper, the amount of ink used varies.  I know that some companies offer contracts where you pay per page, regardless of the amount of ink used but I'm not sure I want to enter into a contract.


----------



## allthedoyles (8 Sep 2009)

I buy my colour laser cartridges from amazon.co.uk - they are cheapest  and buy my imaging drum reset chip here .:>

[broken link removed]


----------



## shopgirl (8 Sep 2009)

I'm getting more confused by the minute - what is an imaging drum re-set chip please!


----------



## allthedoyles (8 Sep 2009)

Well my Colour laser printer has four cartridges , also known as CYMK ( cyan - yellow - magenta - and black )

It also has an imaging drum .

The imaging drum reads each page you put through the printer . However , if you only print 1/3 of a page , it will be read as a full page .

So you will get a message to say that your imaging drum is empty after a certain number of pages - say 5,000 )  even though it is not empty.

So by buying a reset chip on eBay , I can continue to use the imaging drum for a long long time extra .

BTW , an imaging drum for my HP cost around € 180 and a reset chip cost about € 15 

I hope this makes sense .


----------



## shopgirl (8 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info, very helpful.


----------



## mathepac (8 Sep 2009)

He uses a colour laser with a specified duty-cycle for the imaging-drum which needs a new micro-chip to reset the page-count if the print quality is still acceptable - lasers often need consumables other than ink replaced.


----------



## emaol (9 Sep 2009)

paddy26 said:


> If I could get one with a fax that would solve another problem!



Search online for free fax from your pc software, you might get some savings there.


----------



## neilm (16 Oct 2009)

gm88 said:


> I bought one too!  It's wireless, and it prints, scans & copies as well as photos.  I bought it for €79 in PC World, but see it's €71.99 in argos.




What the hell, its 230euro now?? Is that the right link?


----------

